# new confirmation class



## Pamela Rolla (Mar 26, 2012)

low and behold just as I was about to show in KY with 0 experience - a new confirmation class got posted beginning the end of this month. Yea!!!! Perfect timing!!!! I am looking forward to learning all I can and then maybe show in Sedalia MO in June  The Lord truly does work in mysterious ways.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

That sounds great! Congratulations!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Let us know what you think about the class and of course the show...pictures please???


----------



## Pamela Rolla (Mar 26, 2012)

Ahhh  Thanks for keeping up with me. 

The first class was last week - it was a whirl wind getting ready as Josey had played out in the yard that morning and was a bigger mess than I thought................. then of coarse the 2 1/2 hour drive to class; she puked all the way (thank goodness for C/C foam cleaner) Haha haha I sure hope she out grows that :/ 

It was a small group; only five total and the instructor - so I have high hopes. The instructor said Josey would be a challenge  as she shy-ed when the gal went to touch her on the table -  - I was pretty surprised as Josey has been shown in the past by her breeder................... but it was the first class, so keeping my chin up. 

I do not know how to re-size my photo's to post  

TTYL, Pam


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Pamela Rolla said:


> Ahhh  Thanks for keeping up with me.
> 
> The first class was last week - it was a whirl wind getting ready as Josey had played out in the yard that morning and was a bigger mess than I thought................. then of coarse the 2 1/2 hour drive to class; she puked all the way (thank goodness for C/C foam cleaner) Haha haha I sure hope she out grows that :/
> 
> ...


There is a product called Marezine which a friend used on a larger breed, I would check with the vet about it...probably will depend on age, weight, etc. My friend has to give it 2 to 4 hours before travel, she also goes to classes and was about to stop due to motion sickness..
Practice should help your Josey..glad you can go to classes..keep us informed. Not sure if you still have to resize photos..try it without resizing..


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pamela Rolla said:


> It was a small group; only five total and the instructor - so I have high hopes. The instructor said Josey would be a challenge  as she shy-ed when the gal went to touch her on the table -  - I was pretty surprised as Josey has been shown in the past by her breeder................... but it was the first class, so keeping my chin up.
> 
> TTYL, Pam


For those of us who show in obedience, "stand for exam" is something that MANY people have to practice A LOT. The majority of dogs are not naturally thrilled with the idea of a stranger coming up and handling them all over. But with practice, most dogs learn to accept it with good grace, if not enthusiasm. Especially if she was already shown by her breeder, I am sure that Josey has the ability to do that part... She may just be a bit rusty from not doing it recently. I'm surprised the instructor made a comment like that at your very first lesson!


----------



## Pamela Rolla (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh we are having such fun!!!! class two under our belt - YEA!!! we did a lot of ring work, different patterns, floor stacking, table stacking, etc... Josey actually got "happy" a couple times - Yea!!!! 

The instructor was giving her treats so she would approach the end of the pattern still walking  I actually had to drag her a couple times (just keep coming on down; is what she told me - so we did; butt dragging and all) I swear Josey sucked the treat out of her hand so she did not have to touch her.......... I have been taking her for short rides a couple times a week, and find cooked chicken is working better for bait.

Josey did real well with her sister as brace - Oh what a pretty pair!!!!!! 

I have faith - it feels right  I know we can do this.  I just hope she can be happy doing this - would hate to "force" her into something she hates - it would really show in the ring  but am not going to put a bunch of energy into that thought right now. 

We were still a puke ball on arrival - and now she is in heat too.............. my poor little girl!!!! but what a trooper!!! I am so proud of her!!! I will try and get my daughter to take some pictures this Thursday night. The treats stayed down on the way home - so woot woot to that!!

Thanks


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

We usually will use half a tablet of Bonine (human motion sickness medicine you can get at the drug store) an hour to two hours before the car trip to deal with a hav that gets car sick. You can give that a try and see how it works...sometimes I will also put the crate in the passenger side of the front seat with a puppy so they can still see me and that seems to help with the anxiety a bit too. 

I am glad you are enjoying your classes...keep up the good work!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Pamela Rolla said:


> Ahhh  Thanks for keeping up with me.
> 
> The first class was last week - it was a whirl wind getting ready as Josey had played out in the yard that morning and was a bigger mess than I thought................. then of coarse the 2 1/2 hour drive to class; she puked all the way (thank goodness for C/C foam cleaner) Haha haha I sure hope she out grows that :/
> 
> ...


. I had the same thing happen. I took Zoey to Home depot with treats and had a bunch of people come say hi and give treats. I did this for about a mo maybe twice a week. I also went to two classes a week for about two mo. She was afraid of larger dogs so the other class had more large dogs. Another good practice is to pretend you are going to a show at each conformation class its a pain but helps because other people can look at how you have groomed. I was also taught to have a table by your TV chair and every commercial practice stacking. We got great at stacking but never could walk nice


----------



## Pamela Rolla (Mar 26, 2012)

Ooooo Home Depot is a great idea!!!! I actually have one with in 20 minutes of here - Thank you!!!! I did pick up some bonnie and for the first time no puke!!! In the class we had a "mock" show for 1/2 the time and discussed show classes and entry forms, what to expect, what to do, etc... at show time. It is so interesting and fun!!! I got so into the class forgot to take pictures while we were there - but will try to post a couple taken here at home - we are working on free stacking.


----------



## Pamela Rolla (Mar 26, 2012)

I did post three pictures in my photo album  Thanks guys!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

It is great that you are able to go to a class it makes a hugh amount of difference for the novice, even some veterns take handling seminers from time to time. I have been to them given by know professional handlers and judges. So many ins and outs to learn it really can boost your confidence in what is going on, when you are confident your dog will feed on that. Best of luck!!!! Do Keep us posted.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Looked at your pictures, looking good. Tail up and a big smile for the camera!


----------



## Pamela Rolla (Mar 26, 2012)

Woot Woot!!! There was a little ACA show here in town - so we went  did not do great in the first show; took 2nd in breed. The second show we did much better took best of breed and then 2nd in group.  Yea!!! Not bad for very first time "mom" was in the ring. The judge for the second show asked for a "trot" twice around the ring - that's it!!! that's the answer to having her tail up and happy dog!!! Fast Pace................. oh I think we may have stumbled on the answer. Josey did so good for the table exam  did not cower one bit!!!!! Thank you Home Depot!!  Next it's AKC in Marrion IL  and BAER testing clinic also  I have added more pics to my album. Thanks everyone!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

This made me smile, I think one of the best feelings an owner can have is remembering putting the first points on their dog, even when of if it's only one. Keep it up. All the best and your up coming show.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

keep it up and we'll probably meet at a show some day


----------



## Pamela Rolla (Mar 26, 2012)

Josey and I did our first AKC show in Marrion IL last weekend - she did so good around the ring had her tail up and happy dog!!! But when it came to the table exam that "lady" in the black skirt was "way too close!!!" scooch toward mom!!!! :/ she took first in her age group but was the only dog  and reserve. I love love love it!!! Am learning so much about how to groom for show, lots of light bulbs comming on for me.  at 54 CRS is an issue haha next it's greys summit MO for joseys cerf testing and baileys Baer testing - wont be able to stay Sunday to show  but we will show in Lebbanon MO in Oct and Springfield MO in Nov  Then Poplar Bluff MO in Dec I hope to make progress on table exam - will post pics tomorrow. Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Very happy for you! I was taught to practice stacking all over the house on every different height, you want your dog to be confortable with height, don't make it a big deal just at different times a day and treat it at first, you'll see the tail come up after a short time and when you have time work with a friend to act like a judge, just short bursts. hope Josey's test are all great. All the best at your next show.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations, Pam! glad to hear you are having fun with it!


----------



## riverlogic (Mar 1, 2012)

You sound like you're having such fun! Love the photos.


----------



## Pamela Rolla (Mar 26, 2012)

I am  and thank you!!!


----------

